

O #UberTREE, O #UberTREE - daegloe
http://blog.uber.com/UberTREE

======
moonka
I assume that Home Depot will be delivering as well as furnishing the trees.
Otherwise it might be worth it just to see a towncar pull up with the tree
strapped to the top.

